# Cant wait for Mirror Lake Highway to open!!!!



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

With all this nice sunny weather we've been getting, it gets me excited to start fishing the Uintas!! Cant wait til the highway is open. When does this usually happen? Memorial day?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the mirror lake highway is not ususally opem for memorial day and in large snow years will require assistance from an auger truck to be open for the fourth of july. this being an average snow year, i would expect mid june or so, unless the dot gets on it with an auger truck. the end of april they were working on emigration canyon pass as we flew over and a week ago they were working on timpanogos pass. check with dot and see when they plan to open. they dont like folks pokin about while they are operating the heavy equipment cause a lot of times there are rocks coming down or you get snow sluffing back onto the highway so its hands off till clear and then some to make sure it stays clear.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info... wife and I were just wondering today when those would be open for some Sunday drives.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Those first few weeks before the skeeters attack can be phenomenal fishing up there. I can't wait.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> With all this nice sunny weather we've been getting, it gets me excited to start fishing the Uintas!! Cant wait til the highway is open. *When does this usually happen? Memorial day?*


2nd or 3rd week of June this year, weather permitting and stuff.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thanks for the info... wife and I were just wondering today when those would be open for some Sunday drives.


what a romantic you are... :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info... wife and I were just wondering today when those would be open for some Sunday drives.
> ...


She likes going on drives and I usually get some good fishing in.... its a fair trade.


----------

